# a palate expander will leave your jaw narrow



## Lorsss (Sep 20, 2019)

I wore a palate expander from 7 to 10 years old.
therefore my maxilla is perfectly wide, but my jaw has remained subumanely narrow.

(teeth are black because I have just eaten choccolate cookies)











in this case getting a jaw expander is possible, but it's rarely used by dentists, who prefer useless veneers.
maybe a jaw expander could be even more effective than implants in improving the lower jaw but this tool is never discussed here.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I wore a palate expander from 7 to 10 years old.
> therefore my maxilla is perfectly wide, but my jaw has remained subumanely narrow.
> 
> (teeth are black because I have just eaten choccolate cookies)
> ...


i don't understand are palate expander cope or good ?


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> i don't understand are palate expander cope or good ?


they are very good for maxilla, but they are not enough to become a chad because the lower jaw remains the same


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> they are very good for maxilla, but they are not enough to become a chad because the lower jaw remains the same


but can't they apply doble palate expander ? both upper and lower jaw ?
and does it work as an adult ?


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

I wish I got a palate expander as a kid. I might actually sarpe or is there a better alternative as a 26 yo


----------



## Peachy (Sep 20, 2019)

Did you keep your teeth together and clenched your jaw?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Sep 20, 2019)

thats bad 

won't do shit for your lower teeth
look into MSDO but i think even that isn't ideal tbh


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 20, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Did you keep your teeth together and clenched your jaw?


I have kept an open bite (with nosebreathing) until I discovered mewing, which suggest keeping the teeth together


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 20, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> thats bad
> 
> won't do shit for your lower teeth
> look into MSDO but i think even that isn't ideal tbh


maybe people who take upper and lower teeth together can have a little jaw improvement


----------



## Peachy (Sep 20, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I have kept an open bite (with nosebreathing) until I discovered mewing, which suggest keeping the teeth together


According to the Mews, keeping your teeth together while your palate is expanding will assure that your lower jaw will expand at the same rate.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Sep 20, 2019)

only thing that can only make your lower jaw look wider is chewing. lower palate cannot move even with mewing but maybe the mandible can upswing if the maxilla is recessed


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 20, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> they are very good for maxilla, but they are not enough to become a chad because the lower jaw remains the same


why not just get a expander to widen it


----------



## Depressed Twink (Sep 21, 2019)

Post pics of yourself when you were 7 and pics from now.

Your mouth seems to be wide


----------



## BushDid711 (Sep 21, 2019)

Peachy said:


> According to the Mews, keeping your teeth together while your palate is expanding will assure that your lower jaw will expand at the same rate.


Lol
Mewing expanded my upper jaw to 45 imw between the first molars, my lower jaw is still 38mm imw between the first molars


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 21, 2019)

In what way does wearing a palate expander alter your face ? And is it for the better ?


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 21, 2019)

autistic_tendencies said:


> In what way does wearing a palate expander alter your face ? And is it for the better ?


----------



## robtical (Sep 21, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 116429


Weird his ipd didnt widen


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 21, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> (teeth are black because I have just eaten choccolate cookies)


Just brush your teeth dude jfl


----------



## T_T (Oct 17, 2019)

Wide maxilla and narrow mandible is ideal btw. More masculine.
This is ideal for me.


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 18, 2019)

T_T said:


> Wide maxilla and narrow mandible is ideal btw. More masculine.
> This is ideal for me.


Too tier men have jaw slightly wider imho


----------



## T_T (Oct 18, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Too tier men have jaw slightly wider imho


Midmandible (ie chin) needs to be wide. 
Length is more important than width
idk if increasing width decreases length or not but it's been discussed on lookism


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

T_T said:


> Midmandible (ie chin) needs to be wide.
> Length is more important than width
> idk if increasing width decreases length or not but it's been discussed on lookism


Lookism was literally goldmine but shits dead now, I need to search jawshaving and SARPE, antegonial notch etc I can see so many golden threads there but it only just says post doesnt exist now..


----------



## T_T (Oct 18, 2019)

Antegonial notch is mostly caused by recessed mandible. Shouldn't be a problem if you're not recessed.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

T_T said:


> Antegonial notch is mostly caused by recessed mandible. Shouldn't be a problem if you're not recessed.


My mandible is recessed. I just dont know if I should shave it off or leave it while getting double jaw.


----------



## T_T (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> My mandible is recessed.* I just dont know if I should shave it off *or leave it while getting double jaw.







Why the hell would you shave it off? Where did you even get the idea?
If you're recessed your best bet is double jaw.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

T_T said:


> Why the hell would you shave it off? Where did you even get the idea?
> If you're recessed your best bet is double jaw.


I went to surgeon to get double jaw and he basically rejected me cuz my jaw is too wide and he wanted to shave my gonial angle but I didnt want to shave it. 
Maybe for asian wide face tall ramus or gonial angle is not good? 
Idk man I'm confused.


----------



## T_T (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I went to surgeon to get double jaw and he basically rejected me cuz my jaw is too wide and he wanted to shave my gonial angle but I didnt want to shave it.
> Maybe for asian wide face tall ramus or gonial angle is not good?
> Idk man I'm confused.


Never listen to an Asian (especially korean). They are extremely bluepilled on surgery and aesthetics. If your jaw is too wide your maxilla might be too narrow.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

T_T said:


> Never listen to an Asian (especially korean). They are extremely bluepilled on surgery and aesthetics. If your jaw is too wide your maxilla might be too narrow.


My overall face is really wide


----------



## T_T (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> My overall face is really wide


Fuarrr slayer. Go out and slay bro. We all know big wide skull is the number 1 pussywetting trait.


----------



## robtical (Oct 18, 2019)

You canmot expand lower palate or jaw without surgery


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 18, 2019)

I think about gettin marpe mse to expand my pallate, this shit improves even the breath from nose
then get fillers in jaw to compensate


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

T_T said:


> Fuarrr slayer. Go out and slay bro. We all know big wide skull is the number 1 pussywetting trait.


Nah it's not like that... it's not my IPD being wide but it's my bizygo which makes me look close set eyed and infantile
I got asian phenotype which is fucked. Despite having the most wide face asians are the most subhuman there is a reason for that.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> my maxilla is perfectly wide


No.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 18, 2019)

OP


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 14, 2020)

Fucking brutal suifuel for me. I had this same thing from my orthokike. Fuck this gay earth.
@Gudru rope with me?


----------



## Sergio-OMS (Feb 15, 2020)

Dogs said:


> I wish I got a palate expander as a kid. I might actually sarpe or is there a better alternative as a 26 yo



try MSE first


Lorsss said:


> I wore a palate expander from 7 to 10 years old.
> therefore my maxilla is perfectly wide, but my jaw has remained subumanely narrow.
> 
> (teeth are black because I have just eaten choccolate cookies)
> ...



Can you post some photographs of your bite and your lower third?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Feb 15, 2020)

get braces asap


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 15, 2020)

BushDid711 said:


> Lol
> Mewing expanded my upper jaw to 45 imw between the first molars, my lower jaw is still 38mm imw between the first molars


Both my upper jaw and lower jaw became wider with mewing, how is it possible that just your upper jaw grew ?


----------



## Sergio-OMS (Feb 15, 2020)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> Both my upper jaw and lower jaw became wider with mewing, how is it possible that just your upper jaw grew ?



Genetics. That so-called mewing is just the correct way to posture, chew and breathe. It only allows the full genetic potential of each person to develop. The Mews did not discover anything new (but it is true that the made a good effort to convey into orthodontics all that knowledge from other fields)


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I wore a palate expander from 7 to 10 years old.
> therefore my maxilla is perfectly wide, but my jaw has remained subumanely narrow.
> 
> (teeth are black because I have just eaten choccolate cookies)
> ...


But you will in fact have straight bite, i mean you can continue to expand upper jaw and eventually there will be space for lower jaw teeths right


----------

